# Flourite rinsing?



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I've got my supplies and I'm ready to re-scape my 30gal! The only problem is that I live in an apartment building without a spigot or hose of any kind, so washing the flourite is turning into a big, ugly mess. 

I tried rinsing the flourite in the tub using two mesh colanders (one on top of the other) over a bucket, then pouring the bucket water back through the colander before dumping it in the tub drain to catch more of the tiny particles. This didn't work too well, and I don't want to do any damage to our ancient plumbing system. Also, this method takes forever! I'm only done with maybe 1/2 a bag after nearly an hour of rinsing.

Has anyone added flourite without rinsing it? Is the dust/silt unbearable? I'm adding a layer of fine gravel on top, so it might work this time--but I have to move in a month, and the layers will mix for sure when I move the tank. Even with the filter running full blast, I'm worried that I won't be able to put the fish back for a long time.

Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

All I can say is that if you don't completely rinse it you will have MUD! I tried once without thourough washing and ended up taking all the water out and redoing it.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang, alright! Well at least I know. Thanks!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

don't worry... i feel your pain. i live in an apartment as well... an old one, and i did exactly what you did... colander and bucket. i would fill the colander with enough flourite i can hold in one hand under the running water in the tub and rinse. i rinsed two bags, which took me about an hour and a half.

in the end, it was worth it. once it was in the tank and filled with water, it only took a few hours to start clearing up. adding in a filter clean or two of course 

with plants growing and fish swimming around, i love the look and colour of the flourite. just keep plugging away... you'll get there


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You could always just dump the Flourite in the tank and fill it up. Then, without any filters running, let the dust settle out over the next day or two. Do a partial water change lightly skimming the surface of the flourite to remove any dust that has settled. I'm not sure if you will have any clouding in the future while planting or uprooting but it may be worth a try in your situation.

I have rinsed Flourite once and Flourite Red once and I will never use either substrate again due to the amount of rinsing required. If you do a search on Flourite there are a few posts ut there where folks have dried flourite in the sun versus rinsing. You could also give this a try though I can't say from personal experience if it works or not.

Let us know what method you choose and how it works out for you.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

MatPat said:


> You could always just dump the Flourite in the tank and fill it up. Then, without any filters running, let the dust settle out over the next day or two.


I wish I could use this method! But this is an established tank, so I can't leave my fish out for so long. I've got a 10gal and a cooler, but I'd rather get them back into the tank as soon as possible. I think I'll just have to bite the bullet and rinse it bit by bit. Ugh!


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

freydo said:


> don't worry... i feel your pain. i live in an apartment as well... an old one, and i did exactly what you did... colander and bucket.


Glad I'm not the only one--wow, this is boring! I think I'll put on my favorite CD and at least make the best of it, ha. It'll be worth it in the end, it's true.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm going to be moving up to a custom ~70 gallon tank this summer, and i'll be using flourite again. so i get to relive the process again. just a lot longer.

*sigh*

it's gonna suck


----------



## PMD1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay, here is what you must do. Thanks go to Rex Grigg for his idea of using a paint strainer.

1. Go to the paint store and buy a paint strainer that fits over a five gallon bucket.

2. Line the colander with the strainer.

3. Place a couple of handfuls of fluorite in the colander.

4. Rinse the fluorite using the faucet from your bathtub until clear. You will not lose any fluorite particles. The paint strainer will prevent them from being washed away.

5. Repeat with more fluorite.

6. After all of the fluorite is rinsed, place the fluorite on an old sheet to dry – it will take one to five days depending upon sunlight, humidity, etc.

7. Place the fluorite in the tank and add water.

8. You will have no cloudiness at all.

I followed this procedure for my 90G tank – six bags of fluorite! It took four hours to rinse them all. :Cry: 

Anyway the procedure worked great and my water was crystal clear from the very beginning. No cloudiness at all.  

Regards,

PMD1


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

A good rinsing and then filling up the aquarium very slowly avoiding splashing will reduce the cloud. You'll get some plums every once in a while when rescaping, but once in, it it'll settle and eventually "bottom out" with the water changes.

-John N.


----------



## Steveb (Oct 20, 2005)

When I did my 60 gal tank with fluorite, I only rinsed the last bag or so. I just dumped most of the fluorite in, topped it with the rinsed fluorite, filled up the tank slowly, and after about 2 hrs I did a 100% (almost) water change. The tank clouded a bit, but it cleared up after a day or so.

SteveB


----------

